# Background check



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all,

I've finally proceeded to the "application for employment" phase, which will initiate the background checking of myself.

Now, what does background checking in the UAE consist of, other than criminal records and employer/qualifications?

Do they check for credit records in your current country, and if so how can it potentially impact me this far into recruitment and future wise? My fiance lost her job mid last year so its been tough going here for me, and I have some credit problems as of last month - but that's why I've taken up this post ironically.

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dono (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Carl,

Being in the same situation, I'm wondering what happened in your case? Did they refuse you based on your bad credit, or was it fine? Any advice would be very appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ladynotingreen (Aug 5, 2011)

For what it's worth, my company didn't do a credit check on me. Or if they did, I wasn't informed of it.


----------



## dono (Dec 1, 2011)

My company made me sign a consent to perform a credit check, so I'm pretty sure tey would it. The question for me is whether it is a deal breaker to have a bad credit score in your home country, given I went through the whole process? thx for any input


----------

